# Search for an old thread



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Went to the farmers market today and had a good day selling cutting boards and pepper mills along with some misc items. However, I took a chair that I build off plans that I got here. I just took the chair to set in. I had I don't know how many people want one of them . I believe they are crazy as to me there is not quality in this chair. However, I guess you give the customer what they want not what you think they want. I can not find the thread on this chair. I am wondering if anyone can help me find it. It was a folding chair made out of construction grade 2"x 4" split down the middle. It was put together with cable. However, I used thread rods. I need to make a few of these for the next time I go. I really hate to have my name on it but the money is good.
Tom


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you have any idea how the title of the thread was listed. There is a search engine at the top of the forum page that might narrow the search.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> Do you have any idea how the title of the thread was listed. There is a search engine at the top of the forum page that might narrow the search.


I believe it was last summer but not sure.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Not rue why when I do a search for folding chair or chair I get things like my favorite joke? Just get too many post on my search.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I found it. It was building a folding stick chair by A Sailor.
Tom


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Funny you should ask about em Tom.. I've been making em ever since I was seen with one & just put a thread in the showcase.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/some-folding-stick-chairs-50436/

Best luck & let me know if I can help with any jigs.. Basically just one for the boring process. I can snap a photo of it if you wish.
..Jon..


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

J Thomas said:


> Funny you should ask about em Tom.. I've been making em ever since I was seen with one & just put a thread in the showcase.
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/some-folding-stick-chairs-50436/
> 
> Best luck & let me know if I can help with any jigs.. Basically just one for the boring process. I can snap a photo of it if you wish.
> ..Jon..


Jon,
That would be great it you could post a photo. Are you using a threaded rod or cables?
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Jon,
I must say yours looks better than mine. I did not put any finish on it but people liked it. I believe I will try the BLO finish. I have 3 weeks before I go back to the farmers market. Also, I looked at your thread and now know you used thread rod. I like that better than having cable clamps hanging on the ends. Looks like your price is in line with what I was thinking about asking; $65 each or two for $120.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

*Folding Stick Chair*

I just complete 2 more folding stick chairs. This time I did sand and finish them (BLO). I used a 1/2" round over bit to ease the edge of the front of the seat. I did this before assembly. A special thanks to J Thomas for info on plans and assembly.
Tom


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats there Tom.. A fine looking specimen!!
Glad I could help.
..Jon..


----------

